# Accompnying elderly people in airports



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Airport question

My elderly, but obstinant parents will be coming back with us for a short visit when we go to the UK this summer. Do you know if I'll be able to accompany them to the departure gate in Barajas when they go back?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Airport question
> 
> My elderly, but obstinant parents will be coming back with us for a short visit when we go to the UK this summer. Do you know if I'll be able to accompany them to the departure gate in Barajas when they go back?


I think it depends on the airport.

I was able to accompany my handicapped / deaf son at Alicante airport right up to the departure gate, we were escorted naturally but this we didnt mind. However, at Girona Airport they were adamant I couldn't and so a complete stranger did the honours and had a knipshen when my son wouldnt speak to him but rather signed his disapproval. 
In Barca I bought a cheap go somewhere ticket at one of the desks and did it this way when they got a bit antsy. But you could perhaps enquire at the airport prior to their arrival and if possible make arrangements, otherwise do as I did, buy a cheap ticket to anywhere and go through do the business then say you have changed your mind. 

Hope you have a lovely time with your parents over, cherish the time you have with them, all too soon they are gone.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I think it depends on the airport.
> 
> I was able to accompany my handicapped / deaf son at Alicante airport right up to the departure gate, we were escorted naturally but this we didnt mind. However, at Girona Airport they were adamant I couldn't and so a complete stranger did the honours and had a knipshen when my son wouldnt speak to him but rather signed his disapproval.
> In Barca I bought a cheap go somewhere ticket at one of the desks and did it this way when they got a bit antsy. But you could perhaps enquire at the airport prior to their arrival and if possible make arrangements, otherwise do as I did, buy a cheap ticket to anywhere and go through do the business then say you have changed your mind.
> ...


Thanks very much for the reply and advice Jo. I have to go to the airport with my daughter this month, as she's going to Greece on her end of year school trip!! (Next year she'll finish Bachillerato but they go away this year as selectividad, or PAU as it's now known, will mean that they won't have any spare time for going away.) I'll try to ask then. 
So it's not to do with the airline, it's to do with the airport you think?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks very much for the reply and advice Jo. I have to go to the airport with my daughter this month, as she's going to Greece on her end of year school trip!! (Next year she'll finish Bachillerato but they go away this year as selectividad, or PAU as it's now known, will mean that they won't have any spare time for going away.) I'll try to ask then.
> So it's not to do with the airline, it's to do with the airport you think?


Nothing at all to do with the airline but the company who run the airport and this is why it can vary between airports. Good idea to ask in advance and this might even help you get permission...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Nothing at all to do with the airline but the company who run the airport and this is why it can vary between airports. Good idea to ask in advance and this might even help you get permission...


Thanks. This is worrying me a bit so any tips would be welcome. I might, as Jo said, get a cheap flight somewhere, but would rather not.


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks. This is worrying me a bit so any tips would be welcome. I might, as Jo said, get a cheap flight somewhere, but would rather not.


If one of your parents would agree to tick the "need assistance" box when you book their flights you would at least know that someone will see them to their gate and help with the hand luggage. The staff I've seen accompanying seniors at Barajas have always seemed really pleasant and helpful.

At least, from Barajas, you have a range of cheap airlines to choose from if you do need to get a ticket.

Good luck with the visit - hope they enjoy themselves.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thrax said:


> Nothing at all to do with the airline but the company who run the airport and this is why it can vary between airports. Good idea to ask in advance and this might even help you get permission...


The main issue about allowing a non-passenger to go to the gate is one of security. Only passengers are allowed through security checks, and all airline/airport staff who work airside have security clearance, wearing a security tag with their photo on it. Some airports may allow a member of the public, such as a carer, on an ad-hoc basis, but will still need special permission to go through security without being a passenger with a boarding card. 

With all airports being under terrorist watch, allowing non-passengers to access the gate poses a security risk which no airport authority is going to treat lightly.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks to all for your advice


----------

